# datnoid feeding



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

i was feeding my dat's a while ago thought i'd film them eating









ps:sorry for the cheesy background audio, i didnt realize it was playing until after ive uploaded the vid









click me click me


----------



## fisher (Dec 28, 2005)

sweet fish

iv wanted to get some dats
and that video only makes me want them more


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

they are cute, so cute i cant get enuf of them. im getting more dats soon


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce dats and cool video


----------



## souljah (May 27, 2005)

nice size dats you got there and nice vid


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks guys!


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice vid!


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

your flagtail has an amazing dorsal fin!


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

Phatboy said:


> your flagtail has an amazing dorsal fin!


yea, thanks. i got him at around 2.5 inches, now he's 5 and he's starting to get red fins


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

the dats and the oscar look great, crappy music


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> the dats and the oscar look great, crappy music


hahaha i know i know :serrapygo:


----------

